# The Fifth Element on Blu-ray to be remastered



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not even the most devout Blu-ray fanboy would argue that Blu-ray got off to a good
start. Sony was responsible for the initial movie push and many of their titles looked
like they were transfered from film in an alley.

The one title that stood out among the rest as bad was The Fifth Element, because
many of us had previously enjoyed this title on an HD movie channel and the quality
was so good that it left an impression. When the title was announced on Blu-ray,
many were very excited to own such a great looking HD movie, but then were very
disappointed by almost every aspect of the Blu-ray disc.

Well, it finally seems that Sony is ready to admit its mistake and re-release the title
on July 17th, but hopefully they'll do it right this time. Of course this does nothing for
everyone who bought the first version, but hey what do you expect?

From www.engadgethd.com


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> Not even the most devout Blu-ray fanboy would argue that Blu-ray got off to a good
> start. Sony was responsible for the initial movie push and many of their titles looked
> like they were transfered from film in an alley.
> 
> ...


I don't have the phone or email handy but owners of the original disc can get a free replacement.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the update, *tnsprin*.


----------

